# عاجل لاخوانكم في سوريا استخرجنا الهيدروجين ولكن كيف نخزنه



## فهد عيروط (18 مارس 2012)

*عاجل لاخوانكم في سوريا استخرجنا الهيدروجين ولكن كيف نخزنه
الى الاخوة الاكارم نرجو الرد العاجل كيف يمكن تخزين الهيدروجين بالطرق التقليدية والخزانات التقليدية للغاز العادي لاننا لا نعرف كيف نخزنه بالوسسائل المتاحة وكم بار يتحمل ضغط نرجو الافادة بسرعة 
وماهي اسلم الطرق لاحتوائه دون الاتفجار الذي حصل معنا*


----------



## د حسين (18 مارس 2012)

*تخزين الهيدروجين*

سيد فهد تحية طيبة
أرجو أن تشرح لنا الانفجار الذي حدث معكم ... حيث اننا سبق ان حذرنا مرارا من ذلك ..هل الانفجار بسبب الضغط فقط أم بسبب الاحتراق لمزيج الهيدروجين المتسرب مع الهواء أرجو التوضيح بالتفصيل الممل..
أما طريقة تخزين الهيدروجين فتشبه تخزين الأوكسجين ولكن بفارق بسيط ...حيث يتوفر في الأسواق اسطوانات بنفس حجم وشكل اسطوانات الأوكسجين بسعة 40 ليتر وعادة يكون لونها أحمر وصمامها يختلف بالقياس عن الأوكسجين تجنبا لخطأ التركيب والتبديل المخالف ...
وعادة يكون الهيدروجين على شكل غاز وليس سائل ويمكن ضغطه حتى 150 بار وبالتالي يكون حجم التخزين 6 متر مكعب من الهيدروجين فقط .وتبقى الصعوبة في الضاغط حيث يجب ان يكون من النوع الحجابي (ديافراغم) وليس المكبسي ذو حلقات الاحكام (السيكمانات )لأن الهيروجين بسبب صغر حجم ذرته يكون عالي السرعة في الانتشار وصعب الاحكام ضمن المكبس ويتسرب من المسافات الصفرية بين الحلقات والمكبس والاسطوانة ... والشيء الثاني ان ضواغط الضغط العالي تكون غالية الثمن وعالية الاستطاعة ..
عزيزي يمكن ان نتبادل المعلومات مباشرة حيث اتوقع ان اكون قريب منك جغرافيا اذا كان اسمك حقيقيا ساراسلك برسائل خاصة تابعني واتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## dr_hany0 (18 مارس 2012)

فهد عيروط قال:


> *عاجل لاخوانكم في سوريا استخرجنا الهيدروجين ولكن كيف نخزنه
> الى الاخوة الاكارم نرجو الرد العاجل كيف يمكن تخزين الهيدروجين بالطرق التقليدية والخزانات التقليدية للغاز العادي لاننا لا نعرف كيف نخزنه بالوسسائل المتاحة وكم بار يتحمل ضغط نرجو الافادة بسرعة
> وماهي اسلم الطرق لاحتوائه دون الاتفجار الذي حصل معنا*



اول قاعده للتعامل مع الهيدروجين بامان علي مستوي الافراد :عدم التخزين


----------



## فهد عيروط (19 مارس 2012)

د حسين قال:


> سيد فهد تحية طيبة
> أرجو أن تشرح لنا الانفجار الذي حدث معكم ... حيث اننا سبق ان حذرنا مرارا من ذلك ..هل الانفجار بسبب الضغط فقط أم بسبب الاحتراق لمزيج الهيدروجين المتسرب مع الهواء أرجو التوضيح بالتفصيل الممل..
> أما طريقة تخزين الهيدروجين فتشبه تخزين الأوكسجين ولكن بفارق بسيط ...حيث يتوفر في الأسواق اسطوانات بنفس حجم وشكل اسطوانات الأوكسجين بسعة 40 ليتر وعادة يكون لونها أحمر وصمامها يختلف بالقياس عن الأوكسجين تجنبا لخطأ التركيب والتبديل المخالف ...
> وعادة يكون الهيدروجين على شكل غاز وليس سائل ويمكن ضغطه حتى 150 بار وبالتالي يكون حجم التخزين 6 متر مكعب من الهيدروجين فقط .وتبقى الصعوبة في الضاغط حيث يجب ان يكون من النوع الحجابي (ديافراغم) وليس المكبسي ذو حلقات الاحكام (السيكمانات )لأن الهيروجين بسبب صغر حجم ذرته يكون عالي السرعة في الانتشار وصعب الاحكام ضمن المكبس ويتسرب من المسافات الصفرية بين الحلقات والمكبس والاسطوانة ... والشيء الثاني ان ضواغط الضغط العالي تكون غالية الثمن وعالية الاستطاعة ..
> عزيزي يمكن ان نتبادل المعلومات مباشرة حيث اتوقع ان اكون قريب منك جغرافيا اذا كان اسمك حقيقيا ساراسلك برسائل خاصة تابعني واتمنى لك التوفيق​



*الى الاخ د. حسين:
الانفجار الذي حصل معنا كالتالي:
قمنا بوصل صفائح ستانلس عدد 9 بسطح 9*5 اولهاموجب واخرها موجب موصولة بالبطارية 12 فولت بعد ان قنا بوضعها داخل علبة كولا بيبسي جامبو 2.25ل وقمنا بوضع حوالي 3/4 ل ماء وظرف بيكيغ بودر تبع الكيك باسفل العلبة لكن المشكلة ان الحجم الاكبر من العلبة البلاستيكية كان فارغا حوالي الثلثين وكنا قد شققنا العلبة من المنتصف لوضع الصفائح ومن ثم الصقناها بلاصق عادي وبالتالي الذي حصل اننا حينما وصلنا الصفائح مع البطارية وبدأ التفاعل لم يخرج شئ من الغاز بالانبوب الخارج من الببلر(وهو قنينة ماء ليتر وربع ) الموصول بانبوب خارج من الغطاء الاساسي لعلبة التحليل فما كان منا الا ان فصلنا الببلر وجربنا تقريب شمعة عادية من الانبوب الاساسي فحصل انفجار بصت عالي تقريبا اكثر من توقعاتنا وحللناها بان الغاز كان مختزن بالفراغ الموجود بداخل علبة التحليل بكثافة قبل ان يخرج من الالانبوب المخصص له وحينما قربنا الشمعة سحب اللهب الى الداخل وانفجرت العبوة بسرعة لكن حمدنا الله انها كانت من البلاستيك وايضا انها كانت مشقوقة نصفين 

الان ثبت لدينا ان الغاز قد استخرجناه ولكن كيف نتحكم بتخزينه ومن ثم تشغيل محركات البنزين به (مولدة كهرباء- محرك سيارة ) وكيف نخزنه بكميات كبيرة وهل هناك تصميم لدارة فعالة لكي لا تستهلك البطارية بسرعة
*
*ارجو الافادة منك ومن الاعضاء
انتظر الرد بارغ الصبر 
كما ارجو الرد على موضوعي الاساسي :بالربط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2605669#post2605669*


----------



## ايهابووو (19 مارس 2012)

يا اخ فهد انه بالعادة حسب خبرتي بالمنتدى وبمشاركات الدكتور حسين فان لا شك ان اجاباته عادة تكون صحيحة ودقيقة جدا ولكن انصحك بالبحث عن بدائل اخرى ( اسئل مجرب ولا تسئل حكيم )

احيي جهودك لكن استخراج الهدروجين وتخزينه بالتقنيات المتوفرة لدينا سيكون صعب للغاية ومكلف جدا وحتى تمتلك منظومة متكاملة لخزن الهدروجين واستخراجه ستكون قد انفقت مبالغ 

طائلة وايضا هي تجربة محفوفة بالاخطار مما يجعلها غير مجدية وانتبه مما هو اخطر من الهدروجين الا وهو مزيج الهيدروكسي ( الاكسجين والهيدروجين معا ) قد ينخلطان ببعض

دون ان تشعر بهما وهذا المزيج ممكن انفجاره حتى بدون نار ولا شرارة كهربائية انما بمجرد الضغط انتبه


----------



## قناص غزة (19 مارس 2012)

هههههههههه معلش يا اخ حسين ما ظبطت معك هالمره


----------



## فهد عيروط (21 مارس 2012)

_*ما بالكم ؟
اين الاخوان ذوو الافكار النيرة؟
الا هل من مجيب؟
المنتدى حسب ما شاهدته ملئ بالعباقرة فاين هم ؟
هل لان الموضوع اصبح جديا واصبحنا بحاجة هذه الافكار لا احد يريد ان يتدخل ؟
شاركت بوضوعين عن الهيدروجين ووصلت لطريق مسدود!
والله انتم من شجعني على العمل بهذا المجال مع العلم انني على علم بهذه الامور منذ زمن ليس بقليل ولدي اهتمامات بكل مواضيع العلوم الخفية عن الشعوب العربية ولي صلة مباشرة بالباحث السوري القدير علاء الحلبي ولدي غالبية مجموعته
هل لانني من سوريا بدأ الخزلان؟
لا داعي للتكلم بامور السياسة !
لكن اليأس بدا ينتابني وافكر بالخروج من المنتدى نهائيا ونسيان الموضوع برمته 
لكن لنا الله على كل حال 
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيكم يامن ملؤتمونا يأسا بعد ان ملأتمنونا تفائلا لفترة
سلام عليكم عالم الواهمين والمنظرين 
فلتيقوا في سباتكم وستبقى الامة العربية في سبات عميق طالما ان مفكريها مجرد منظرين*_


----------



## قناص غزة (21 مارس 2012)

اخى العزيز لا تتعب نفسك الموضوع غير مجدى اقتصاديا من الاخر


----------



## د حسين (21 مارس 2012)

ياسيد فهد مرحبا بك وبعلومك ولكن ارجو ألا تيأس لاحظت انك تعاتب الجميع ... الذين شجعوك ... والذين أدخلوا اليأس الى قلبك .... يجب ان تفرق بيننا ::: انا أول من شدد وكرر ونبه لمخاطر الهيدروجين ... وانت بالفعل انتجت الهيدروجين ... وهذا سهل و معروف وعادي ... لكنك لم تأبه لتحذيراتي عن مخاطره ويمكنك الآن مراجعة كل كتاباتي عن الموضوع وانا كنت دائما الناصح وقدمت معلومات مفيدة عن ذلك ... ولكني اليوم صدمت لأنك من محبي الباحث السوري علاء الحلبي ((( وهذا إما نصاب أو مخادع أو جاهل سامحه الله )) وكل كتاباته مترجمة عن نصوص سايكوجين المجهولة المصدر المخادغة التي أوهمت الكثيرين بأفكار كاذبة ليس لها أي أصل علمي وانا أشك بأن تكون منظمة عالمية لخداع الشعوب وتسييرهم نحو أوهام تخسرهم أموالهم وأوقاتهم وتوصلهم بالأخير الى اليأس والانتحار في كثير من الأحوال .... وأحمد ربك انك تجد من ينصحك بالابتعاد عن الأوهام وحمدا لله على سلامتك. أخي العزيز ان استخدام الهدروجين كطاقة لتسيير المركبات أصبح واقعا في كثير من الدول الأوروبية حيث يتم توليده من الماء باستخدام فائض الكهرباء المتولدة من المحطات النووية أي ان الكهرباء مجانية .. وليس كما تفكر انت ان تحصل على الهيدروجين من كهرباء السيارة ((( لأنها ليست فائضة وليست مجانية ))) فدينامو السيارة الذي يشحن البطارية يستهلك مقابل ذلك بنزين او اي وقود آخر مقابل الكهرباء .ثم انك تحتاج لكميات كبيرة جدا من الهيدروجين تفوق استطاعة دينامو السيارة ...... وسبق ان حسبناها في تعليق سابق في هذا المنتدى وبيييينا انها خسرانة وليست رابحة .... اخي العزيز ارجو ان ترسل لي هاتفك على ايميلي الخاص وشكرا ولا تيأس ويمكنك استثمار ما حصلته من معلومات في مجالات كثيرة ومفيدة ولكن يلزمك اتباع نصائح الآخرين بعد أن تفرزهم فمنهم الناصح والمفيد ومنهم الغشاشين فانتبه لنفسك هداك الله​


----------



## د حسين (21 مارس 2012)

قناص غزة قال:


> هههههههههه معلش يا اخ حسين ما ظبطت معك هالمره


مرحبا قناص بيك
لم افهم قصدك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## قناص غزة (22 مارس 2012)

الاخ حسين شو رايك نشكل اتحاد مخترعين انا وانت نتبادل الاراء حول موضوع تانى


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2012)

قناص غزة قال:


> الاخ حسين شو رايك نشكل اتحاد مخترعين انا وانت نتبادل الاراء حول موضوع تانى



تحية لك ياقناص
انا جاهز للفكرة وقد بدأت بها بتأسيس نادي لهواة الاختراع .. أي ليس بالضرورة ان نخترع نحن .. ولكننا يمكننا مساعدة من يريد دراسة فكرة اختراع أو تنفيذه او تجربة ما من خلال معلوماتنا وخبراتنا المتراكمة منذ 40 عاما ...
انا جاهز ان كنت انت جادا ... وان كنت تمزح فسامحك الله


----------



## ايهابووو (23 مارس 2012)

هل هذا صحيح يا دكتور حسين انك بدأت تاسيس رابطة للمخترعين جد ؟ 

هل ممكن المزيد من التفاصيل


----------



## hussien95 (23 مارس 2012)

الى الأخ فهد عيوط أنصحك أخي الكريم أن تنسى فكرة تشغيل مولدة كهرباء على غاز الهيروجين لأني شخصيا جربتها ولم تنجح وحتى مع محرك صغير سعة50cc لم تنجح وأنا جربتها لأني من سوريا أيضا ومشاكل الكهرباء مزعجة جدا الله يفرج يارب


----------



## hussien95 (23 مارس 2012)

وأنصحك بدلا من مولدات الكهرباء العادية (البانزين والديزل) أنا شخصيا أنصحك بالأنفيرتر الذي يشغل لك أجهزة المنزل على البطارية


----------



## د حسين (24 مارس 2012)

ايهابووو قال:


> هل هذا صحيح يا دكتور حسين انك بدأت تاسيس رابطة للمخترعين جد ؟
> 
> هل ممكن المزيد من التفاصيل


نعم سيد ايهابو ... وشكرا لاهتمامك ولكن الموضوع ليس رابطة مخترعين فهؤلاء لهم جمعية مخترعين تابعة لوزارة الاقتصاد وتجربتي معهم ليست مشجعة .... ولكن القصد انشاء منتدى او نادي حقيقي وليس فقط افتراضي على الشبكة العنكبوتية العالمية بحيث يتم تهيئة الظروف التي تساعد على بلورة الأفكار ونقلها من الفكرة العائمة الى فكرة مجدية ثم تقييم علمي دقيق ثم التحول الى الناحية العملية من تحضير وسائل التصنيع للنموذج الأولي بحيث لاتكون عبءا عى فرد بل من خلال مركز مجهز بأموال مجموعة لهذا الهدف .... والموضوع مازال فكرة تم تقديمها لبعض الجهات ولكن وقفت اما عقبة الجدوى المالية وكيف ستغطي كلفة الانشاء والتأسيس والمصاريف اللاحقة ... فاذا كان لديك أفكار من أجل النادي فارجو ان تساعدني فيها .​


----------



## ناصر999 (25 أبريل 2012)

*تخزين الهيدروجين*

السلام عليكم
الاستفادة من غاز الهيدروجين يكون عن طريق استغلال طاقة الشمس لتوليد الكهرباء عن طريق الواح الطاقة الشمسية او طاقة الرياح فيكون عندنا كهرباء مجانية ولكن تبقى عندنا مشكلة وهي تخزين هذا الغاز في اسطوانات
ويندي ماو وديفيد ماو من جامعة شيكاغو تمكنا من تشكيل مواد شديدة البرودة مصنوعة من الهيدروجين اسمها هدرات كلاثرات الهيدروجين وهو المركب الجديد الذي يتم عن طريقه ضغط الهيدروجين
هذان المخترعان حصلا على براءة اختراع لهذا المركب الجديد الذي يتم عن طريقه ضغط الهيدروجين وبشكل اقتصادي جدا ولكن وللاسف لم ينتجو كميات كبيرة مضغوطة
حاولنا ان نتصل بهم لنعرف الطريقة ولكن هيهات فارجو من الاخوة الضالعين في هذا المنتدى ان يتصلو بهم وينشرو الطريقة في المنتدى
هناك ضواغط اسمها hydrogen compresser
هذه الضواغط باهظة الثمن وهي الوحيدة التي عن طريقها يتم ضغط هذا الغاز


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (29 أبريل 2012)

*h*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QwctjRmshk


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (29 أبريل 2012)

د حسين قال:


> نعم سيد ايهابو ... وشكرا لاهتمامك ولكن الموضوع ليس رابطة مخترعين فهؤلاء لهم جمعية مخترعين تابعة لوزارة الاقتصاد وتجربتي معهم ليست مشجعة .... ولكن القصد انشاء منتدى او نادي حقيقي وليس فقط افتراضي على الشبكة العنكبوتية العالمية بحيث يتم تهيئة الظروف التي تساعد على بلورة الأفكار ونقلها من الفكرة العائمة الى فكرة مجدية ثم تقييم علمي دقيق ثم التحول الى الناحية العملية من تحضير وسائل التصنيع للنموذج الأولي بحيث لاتكون عبءا عى فرد بل من خلال مركز مجهز بأموال مجموعة لهذا الهدف .... والموضوع مازال فكرة تم تقديمها لبعض الجهات ولكن وقفت اما عقبة الجدوى المالية وكيف ستغطي كلفة الانشاء والتأسيس والمصاريف اللاحقة ... فاذا كان لديك أفكار من أجل النادي فارجو ان تساعدني فيها .​[/qوالله يا ريت يا عرب ان نبدى بصدق


----------



## القاسم القوي (23 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
د . حسين .
نريد توضيح أكثر بخصوص حجم الخزان اللازم لتخزين الهيدورجين .
حيث أننا نعمل بحث تخرج عن توليد الهيدروجين باستخدام خلايا الوقود .
ونحتاج تخزينه لتشغيل الخلية عليه .


----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم اود المشاركه معكم بهذا المقطع و الذي اعتقد انه سيوفر عليكم الكثير من العناء في اتجاه انتاج و تخزين الهيدروجين


----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)

طبعا في الحال السؤال ما الفائده من هذا المحرك يمكنني الرد بسهوله انه يستخدم أي نوع من انواع المحروقات ( نفايات - مخلفات نباتيه - فحم - بنزين - نفط ) او أي مصدر حراري اشعة الشمس الحرارة الارضيه


----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)

How does a Stirling engine work? *To Japanese Page*
 *Step 1 Characteristics of air*
Let's fit a rubber to a can like Figure 1. You can understand easily that the rubber expands when the can is heated (Figure 2), and the rubber contracts when the can is cooled (Figure 3). It is caused that a pressure of the air in the can works to the rubber when the air is heated, shown in allows of Figure 2. Of course, you cannot see the pressure by your eyes.



*Step 2 What is a displacer piston?*
Next, let's put in a piston into the can like Figure 4. A diameter of the piston must be somewhat smaller than that of the can, because the piston works to move (displace) the air up and down in the can. And, please heat the bottom side of the can and cool the upper side of the can. After it has enough temperature difference, move the piston up and down by your hand. When the piston is moved up, the rubber expands because there is a lot of hot air in the can (Figure 5). It corresponds to Figure 2. When the piston is moved down, the rubber contracts because there is a lot of cold air in the can. It corresponds to Figure 3.
In the case of the Stirling engine, this piston, which moves (displaces) the air and make the pressure changes is called a displacer piston.



*Step 3 Crank mechanism ~ from piston motion to rotation ~*
Do you understand about the characteristics of the air and the work of the displacer piston? They are very important to understand how does the Stirling engine work.
First, connect from the piston and a bent wire with a thread like Figure 6. When the bent wire is rotated, the piston is moved up and down. This is called a crank mechanism.
Please heat the bottom side of the can and cool the upper side of the can, similar to above description. When your hand rotates the bent wire, the piston is moved up and down, and the rubber expands and contracts repeatedly (Figure 7).



*Step 4 Power piston ~ function of the rubber ~*
The Stirling engine converts from the motion of the rubber to the rotation of the bent wire. Please connect from the rubber to the bent wire with a rod. In this time, a force of the rubber (expansion and contraction) has to be the direction, which rotates the bent wire. In short, you must bend the bent wire the just right angle (90 degrees) from the piston like Figure 8 and 9.



*Step 5 Flywheel ~ for the smooth rotation ~*
This engine has not worked yet. If you try to work this engine (Figure 8 and 9), the rubber keeps the most expansion or contraction. In order to rotate smoothly and repeatedly, you must fit a rotated mass with the bent wire. It is called a flywheel.
Generally, the flywheel is circular like Figure 10. But at this point, please bend the end of the bent wire, and fit a mass at the edge of the wire like Figure 11. The mass works as the flywheel and to be balanced to the weight of the piston. So, you must fit the mass against the piston.


----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)




----------



## checker6677 (24 فبراير 2014)

و اخر تعديل مثير للاهتمام علي هذا المحرك مع اختلاف اصنافه محرك ستيرلنج دائري و البستون الحر و متوازي البساتن يظهر اخيرا محرك ستيرلنج المغناطيسي و الذي اطن انه سيفضل علي باقي الاصناف


----------



## فتاة القرآن (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم و هل يمكن افادتنا حيث انني من سوريا ايضا و لدينا هدف و هو انتاج الهيدروجين من تفاعل فلز معدني و حمض كلور الماء و لكن نحتاج للمساعدة في معلومات عن طريقة تخزينه و الغاية هي للتفجير- و ليس للاستهلاك كطاقة بديلة -عبر استخدامه كمتفجرات في الجهاد في سبيل الله ... فيا أهل الخبرات هل من مساعد ؟؟ .. و السلام عليكم


----------

